
Accuracy takes power: one man's 3GHz quest to build a perfect SNES emulator - seancron
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/08/accuracy-takes-power-one-mans-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator.ars/1
======
ColinWright
Dup:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2864349>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2864531> <\- Lots of comments

